

Build a new year clock with an SQL query? Sure, why not - kungfooey
http://explainextended.com/2010/12/31/happy-new-year-2/

======
jfb
EXPLAIN EXTENDED is one of the most informative technical blogs I follow. I
heartily recommend it, and not just for this admirably insane bit of hackery.

~~~
jswinghammer
Totally agree. I have found it invaluable. Reading it has improved my SQL
skills from hopelessly incompetent to just incompetent.

~~~
jfb
The level of expertise the author displays across DBMS platforms is actually
sort of terrifying.

------
ecaroth
what a brilliant waste of time. Love it!

------
djhworld
Very nice.

Unfortunately the very sight of SQL of that breadth and length gives me motion
sickness

------
rbitar
After seeing this marvelous bit of hackery I've subscribed to blog. Anyone
with that level of curiosity must certainly have other interesting knowledge
to share.

------
wizard_2
This got sent to my dba team. =)

------
quassnoi
Thank you all guys and happy New Year!

